

Nginx vs Varnish: Test Results of 7 Different Configurations - todsul
http://todsul.com/nginx-varnish

======
may
Can someone explain to me why Nginx is faster than Varnish with static assets?

I am assuming that this is because Nginx is faster at basic HTTP serving than
Varnish. However, I am further assuming that if you have dynamic content
served from a cache will always be faster than from the webserver; even if
your webserver is super-fast you still have to wait for the page to be
generated by your CMS, webapp, etc.

I ask because I am working on some blog software
(<http://github.com/may/yabe>) and one feature I'd like to incorporate is
super-fast page loads -- implemented via cache.

As the site will be .. "half-dynamic" -- new posts are added every day or so
-- I would like to re-generate the HTML on every request, but cache the
results for a few hours. I was planning to rely on Varnish, Squid, etc. to
keep the load off my webserver.

Thoughts?

------
ilikejam
"Unix sockets are faster, but fall over at high load (important)"

Any idea why using Unix sockets would cause failures under load?

